# hole in 1 on a par 4



## jeades21 (May 28, 2007)

i hit a hole in 1 on a 342 par 4 dog leg left today


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats!!!:thumbsup: 

Make mine a rum and coke please


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Well Done, here's hoping its the start of many more....


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Cool! Did you get to watch it go in?


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

i did that on tiger woods 07 for the wii.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

jeades21 said:


> i hit a hole in 1 on a 342 par 4 dog leg left today


Congrats Bro; May you have more Blessings


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

You did take just one shot at it right? Haha! JK! Congrats!


----------



## Styk33 (Apr 27, 2007)

It is not a birdie or an eagle, what is it called if it is a hole that is shot 3under.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

It's called a double eagle or an albatross, the rarest shot in golf


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I've only had one Albatross..but it was on a Par 5, and I just got dang lucky! Happened to land my first shot deep down the fairway, past the dogleg, and had a straight shot to the green. Hit a 3/4 SW, and watched it bounce in.(Literally) It's never happened again.. even though I've had that same shot opportunity a few times..maybe one day though..


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

ive been around 50 yards shy of the green on a few holes at my home course.

man if only i could give it an extra nice wack


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Maybe you can..there's always room for improvement.


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

yesir there is


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

King said:


> i did that on tiger woods 07 for the wii.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Somehow buddy I dont think hitting an actual hole in one on a par 4 is the same as doing it on the wii :laugh:


----------

